# how do bad ear genes work?



## hatemzalloum (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a German shepherd male that is super by all means, mind you, half of his siblings have soft ears! was wondering How do bad ear genes work?meaning, if i breed him would he pass it on to his offspring? although his ears are ok. 

Thank you all in advance


----------



## hatemzalloum (Dec 11, 2008)

would appreciate any feedback


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, he has soft ears in his bloodlines and can pass it to his offspring.


----------



## GSDGenes (Mar 9, 2006)

You would want to select a breeding partner for him that was strong-eared and came from strong-eared parentage, all other things being considered too of course. There are at least 27 genes involved with ears and size, shape, curvature, height, width, thickness of cartilage, the position the ears are set on the head, all these variables figure into determining the appearance of a GSD's ears.


----------

